# Coffee Beans You've Found Succesful with French Press



## Miriel (Sep 15, 2017)

Although it is not as popular as other techniques, it is worth to talk about because it is the first step of the beginners and highly valued by experienced coffee lovers. Thus, what are the beans that you find successful in the French Press, which countries' beans can be brewed succesfully with French Press, which notes do you like most?

Thanks..


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/kayon-mountain-guji-shakiso is one which, for me at least, is all about the "berries" flavour both in french press and as espresso


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

All can be brewed successfully, if a bean is slow to give it up, steep longer & never use a very coarse grind.

Kenyans tend to extract easily in a French press & are a safe bet.


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

Congo Kivu from "the love of coffee" 10 % of if you use tloc


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can use French Press with any bean. Better to use beans roasted for filter than espresso, and I would recommend grinding quite fine to get the most flavour out.

This method works quite well for me:


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I more or less followed the video except prewarming by swilling some hot water around in it, discarding and using the spoon as soon as the water goes in with the coffee. A French frother works well. Main problem is getting an idea of how long to microwave the milk for.

Beans - I mostly used pre ground in it but would think that any of the higher body beans would yield stronger coffee.

One thing I would add if grinding beans - avoid a blade grinder as they can be pretty hopeless in several respects. The burr grinders will usually have something that rotates with a variety of settings on it and maybe a cups count timer. Having said that though this one did a reasonable job. Other I have had didn't

https://www.johnlewis.com/de-longhi-kg49-coffee-grinder/p463059

One day I pressed the top and it didn't work at all. The replacement, different make was hopeless.

John

-


----------

